

Ask HN: How good are your testers test? - yildirim

I am working in a company which every people has his job definition. While I develop my application, I expect testers to test application in a daily basis. But generally they do test the application just before release dates. When I tell this situation at scrum meetings they got it personal.<p>This situation effects me because I am needed to work at releases till late night. Otherwise I would work less.<p>What would&#x2F;did you do in similar situations?
======
petepete
Why not cover as much as you can with automated tests to minimise the amount
of work required by your testers. This will allow them to concentrate on the
important things and not test every function of your app every day.

~~~
yildirim
I know it's not an excuse bu I am expected to develop very fast and I am the
only developer in project.

